# {ENDED}[CONTEST] Signature of the Week #1 [UPDATED GUIDELINES]



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, so I've gotten permission to try something called SOTW, or signature of the week. It's a weekly contest that absolutely everybody is invited to. In fact, we'd be insulted if you didn't participate.​What we do is give you some guidelines to creating a single 500x300px image, such as topic/theme, if it can be animated or not (gif), and sometimes, we'll throw in something extra to challenge you. Your goal is to wow everybody else, because the forum votes as a community on who the winner is! Here are some examples:​

































Notice the 3rd one's use of transparency. I can't explain why, but sometimes this puts an extra edge on the product and the submitter ends up getting more votes. but not all the time, it's just a little boost i guess if it looks right. Also take note that these submitters did not use the maximum resolution (500x300px), that's ok, sometimes the 500x300px is too much and the artist wants a smaller canvas to use. That is completely fine, there is no minimum resolution.

If your not sure this is for you, try it anyway! Trust me when i say you dont even have to win to enjoy it.

Rules:

No bigger than 500x300px
Can't use earlier SOTW submissions (dont have to worry about that yet)
Using somebody else's work is most definitely against the rules
Can't submit more than once
Image must be in .png, .jpg, or .gif format
Submissions may be updated/replaced up until the submission period ends
When voting, submitters may vote for any submission EXCEPT their own
Image must contain theme/topic

Any user who violates the rules will be disqualified. Staff is welcome to participate.

Topic:
Lets keep it simple: andy/bugdroid

Animated:
Go for it

Extras:
N/a​

Even if you're not good at image editing, give this a shot! This is basically how i learned a lot of my tricks, from experimenting and also from seeing more talented artists' work and what they did.

The contest has started as of now. In a week, your peers will be judging your submission.

Please post submissions in this thread.
DONT POST ANYTHING BUT SUBMISSIONS ON THIS THREAD, if you have a question, please make a post in this thread-> Question Thread

and feel free to post your progress so others can see a current example. Just make sure that any updates and/or your final product are edited into your og post. In other words, dont make more than one post. This also means you can reserve a post now, however, there is not a limit on submitters.​


----------



## amosavitas (Jun 7, 2011)

~ I'm in ~
*edit* never mind, I'm out (no ****) 
damned rules, I cantz win cause this isn't my giff, you gotta admit it's still cool and the gang.


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

reserved for later postage?


----------



## qqeyes (Jun 8, 2011)

DON'T LOCK MY BOOTLOADER-KICK!


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

_placeholder_


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

Was informed "im not following the rules" so i created the following 500x300 gif, andy themed


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

possible reservation


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

I want mountain dew...


----------



## raidzero (Jun 10, 2011)

am I the only one who sees "QWERTYASS" in that crysis sig?


----------



## CurrentWeb (Jun 6, 2011)

You know, a photoshopper could go crazy with this 
I'm in.


----------



## Dorian (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL. I did this not knowing it was closed... See below.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

raidzero said:


> am I the only one who sees "QWERTYASS" in that crysis sig?


somebody with decent eyesight sees qwerty456


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> somebody with decent eyesight sees qwerty456


i always look at yours and see buttwad lol


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Just threw together the image in my sig in about 5 minutes on MS paint! Booya!


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

wish i could create cool signatures....attempted to do it once and failed horribly


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Just threw together the image in my sig in about 5 minutes on MS paint! Booya!


You probably should have read to realize that it closed. A long time ago.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> You probably should have read to realize that it closed. A long time ago.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Doesn't mean I can't share does it? No need for any hostility.


----------

